# 1 more new guy



## sheadogg20 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ive been to and looked  through other forums and did the same before i joined this one. It just seemed to be one where i could get the info i needed to better myself physically and mentally. Thats why im here. Lookin forward to get to know ev 1 a little better thanx


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you come again


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2006)

sheadogg20 welcome to IM!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## MyK (Feb 9, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------

